# Alberta Eos Forum GTG



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

I am pleased to announce the first Alberta Eos Get Together. Anyone reading this e-mail with an interest in the VW Eos is welcomed. I am hoping a large number of the Northern and Central Alberta Eos owners who have participated in this forum will attend, cars in tow. (Or is it that I want the cars to attend, owners in tow?)
At this point I'm open to suggestions; below is my initial suggestion but consider it food for thought and not yet a fixed schedule. Suggestions welcomed.
I've selected Sunday, June 3 as the initial suggestion. I'm happy to change that based upon the feedback from people who'd like to attend. Special consideration to those who are interested in attending from out-of-town as it's not reasonable to expect someone to drive 150km or 450km only for a GTG. It'd be nice to have it before Canada Day and the inevitable vacation schedule conflicts.
Here's the proposed schedule:
10:30 AM - Meet at Louise McKinley Park, Edmonton, just below the Convention Centre. Introductions, car show, photo opportunity.
11:30 - For those who wish to take a brief highway cruise, a drive is planned to Elk Island National Park. The round-trip is either 95 km or 140 km. An entrance fee of $6.90 is required.
12:00 - Arrive at Tawayik Lake picnic site for brief stop, photo op. The buffalo viewing loop is less than 5 km away for those interested.
12:20 - Those who wish to return directly to Edmonton can do so. Others will carry on to Fort Saskatchewan.
1:00 - Meet at B & L Bakery at the south entrance to Fort Saskatchewan for coffee and/or lunch. (Across from the Husky.) It's another 15 minutes back to Edmonton from here. Alternate location: Uncle Ed's in east Edmonton. If people want, we could do a pot-luck picnic at Elk Island instead of a coffee shop.
Here's a Google Map of the locations:
http://maps.google.ca/maps/ms?...457d2
Rain policy: If the forecast is for rain all day, the GTG will be re-scheduled with just a meeting at 10:30 for those who are still interested. If the forecast is showers or better, the GTG is on.
Please vote and offer suggestions and comments. I look forward to finally meeting many of you in person!


_Modified by neweosowner at 8:58 PM 4-28-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (neweosowner)*

in the interest of keeping it simple I'm in favor of the suggested itinerary, no changes, just confirm the few optional choices, and GO!
At this time, it looks like we're available that Sunday.
Kevin


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (just4fun)*

"We"? I thought it was your wife and the Eos coming. Oh...you wanna come too? Well, I suppose you do post on the forum enough. Maybe not as much as Michael (who doesn't even have an Eos in his driveway!) But as long as your better half agrees, I suppose you're welcome even though you don't have an Eos yourself.






















Just kidding, of course - any and all are welcomed. Even Kevin.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (neweosowner)*

Wow - thanks for taking the time and initiative to develop a plan for an Eos GTG!
Just thinking aloud, I wonder if a local dealership would be interested in sponsoring such an event. It occured to me only because when I picked up my car, my dealership mentioned they hold a get together for new owners near the end of each month, so they can meet the techs and learn about their cars. Having a dealership sponsor it might be a good way to develop the kind of working relationship that Michael has with his dealership in Toronto (assuming the dealer is willing)...








Nothing against your plan, regardless - think it's great! Count me in!
Mike
PS: Yes, still procrastinating about finalizing my post about my Eos - but I finally got a digital camera...now I just have to write the post...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (ashbinder)*

FWIW, I'll probably be in Calgary for a couple of days around May 17th, although that is not 100% firm yet.
Michael


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Just thinking aloud, I wonder if a local dealership would be interested in sponsoring such an event. It occured to me only because when I picked up my car, my dealership mentioned they hold a get together for new owners near the end of each month, so they can meet the techs and learn about their cars. 

Mike, I think that's a fantastic idea - count me in! If we could have an "Eos Day" at the service department for an hour or two, I'd be there in a minute. I suspect that the dealer would be interested too.
Can you get in touch w/ your dealer and ask if they'd be interested? I assume it would be on a Saturday, but if it's a weekday evening that'd be fine. We could then work a cruise into the program for those interested.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_"Just kidding, of course - any and all are welcomed. Even Kevin.

Gee........thanks............... I feel so loved all of the sudden















Kevin








PS All taken in good fun.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (ashbinder)*

Arylnn - I will try to get a hold of my dealer this week - I actually wanted him to clarify an issue regarding seal lubrication before I made a post about it.
Michael - it would be great if you could attend! It would be a pleasure to meet someone with your technical experience regarding VWs.
Does anyone have suggestions on what kind of things the dealership could do that would be a benefit as a sponsor? Meet and greet with a tech? VW mugs?


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (ashbinder)*

Meet and greet the "Eos Tech" would be great for me. Any trinkets aren't really required nor all that useful. 30 minutes with a tech is worth...well, it's worth $50 in this town, and would probably cost double if you wanted to buy his or her time to only sit and talk while other customers waited for silly things like repairing their cars.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_Meet and greet the "Eos Tech" would be great for me. Any trinkets aren't really required nor all that useful. 30 minutes with a tech is worth...well, it's worth $50 in this town, and would probably cost double if you wanted to buy his or her time to only sit and talk while other customers waited for silly things like repairing their cars.

Agreed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And you could pitch it along the lines of "give us 30 minutes with your tech, and you can tell potential Eos customers there will be 3-4 (or more) Eos in the parking lot that day along with their owners.
A happy owner can out sales pitch the most seasoned sales person any day of the week.
Kevin


----------



## RehwinkelEOS (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (neweosowner)*

Hopefully able to attend. There is a chance that I may have to go to Halifax for a couple of weeks work. They still haven't set the date for the job in Halifax so if I am not in N.S. my wife and I will attend.
Bob ( Robert)


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (just4fun)*

Well, I got a hold of some people at my dealership and it looks like they are extremely interested. I chatted with the shop foreman for a bit and he indicated maybe popping an Eos onto a hoist and going through technical details on the car itself for a little bit.
My salesman indicated that although they are interested, it takes awhile for things to get worked out at the management level. If anything, they would be planning it for mid-summer, which is fine. I will follow up maybe a month or two down the road.
I think path forward should be to plan the GTG as if the dealership wasn't involved for now. If they decide to firm up their commitment, we can shift the date a bit to accomodate them or vice versa and integrate it into our existing plans.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (ashbinder)*

Great idea. Let's move forward with a meet & greet and brief tour around the countryside. Our second GTG can be at the dealership if and when it proceeds.
Thanks for the suggestion and for following through with the dealer. I'm really looking forward to it!
Now we just have to settle on the date that allows the most folks to attend our initial GTG. So far, it's June 3...but if someone needed a different date that might work.
As for the "optional" choices I listed...if it's just four or five cars, and we're all meeting at the park between 10:30 and 11:00ish, we can make it up as we go. It's not like we have a winery to visit with a special appointment scheduled. The buffalo at Elk Island can wait for us.








If someone is joining us during the day we can obviously firm up plans.


_Modified by neweosowner at 10:14 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (neweosowner)*

Hey guys,
I went to a customer appreciation night yesterday at my dealership and had a chance to chat with the shop foreman about an Eos GTG. He was receptive to the idea, provided we did the organizing ourselves and there was sufficient attendance (about 10 if possible).
His suggestions were also to maybe work with the AirRiders club here in Edmonton. Also, he figured a Saturday would be best, just to increase attendance and so the shop wouldn't be so busy.
He figured what would happens is that they could block off a section of the shop, put an Eos on the hoist, order some coffee and donuts, and just sit around and chat about the Eos with him and a tech for a bit.
Thoughts?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (ashbinder)*

Sounds good,
We should try to firm up a date for our GTG, so people can start to schedule.
I still have June 3rd as tentative.
Kevin


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Hey guys,
I went to a customer appreciation night yesterday at my dealership and had a chance to chat with the shop foreman about an Eos GTG. He was receptive to the idea, provided we did the organizing ourselves and there was sufficient attendance (about 10 if possible).
His suggestions were also to maybe work with the AirRiders club here in Edmonton. Also, he figured a Saturday would be best, just to increase attendance and so the shop wouldn't be so busy.


Thanks again for checking into that. It looks like it'd be difficult to organize 10 Eosi (ask him if his dealership has sold 10 Eos!) but if we can find some VW fans who'd be interested in the Eos....
Do you know where to contact the AirRiders club? I suspect at least one member is on a forum somewhere on Vortex?
The only catch now is that with summer here attendance on a Saturday should be next-to-none. But a September Saturday morning...? 
Still looking forward to this. Maybe we can talk about this at the GTG? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (just4fun)*

I was hoping to hear from Ross to see if there was a date where he could make it - preferably at dusk








Having said that, June 3 @ 10:30 still works for me, so let's make it official. If it's just 3 or 4 vehicles and their owners/drivers, we can decide what to do when we arrive...for now let's assume the proposed "Schedule of Events". Unless someone responds to this post with a different time/date/place, the original idea stands.
The good news - for those who miss out, the dealership shop GTG will soon follow.
Long-range guesscast at the weather: High of 17 and partly cloudy.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (neweosowner)*



neweosowner said:


> Having said that, June 3 @ 10:30 still works for me, so let's make it official. If it's just 3 or 4 vehicles and their owners/drivers, we can decide what to do when we arrive...for now let's assume the proposed "Schedule of Events". Unless someone responds to this post with a different time/date/place, the original idea stands.
> 
> 
> > http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> > Kevin


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (neweosowner)*

No prob - I was hoping that by involving a dealer, we might be able to learn how things are approached from a dealership level.
I don't think 10 would be impossible - the dealership I deal with sells about 2 a month; mixing that in with the other dealership's sales, there should be at least 10. However, getting the word out might be difficult. I remember there being another Eos forum where I saw a few other Eos owners from Edmonton who don't seem to participate here. Can't remember the forum name or address though...
Anyways, that's only 10 owners. Having 4 or 5 owners there would work as well - I'm sure other VW owners would be interested as well. I got the feeling that the dealership would be interested, their main concern being that they don't have to organize or advertise for it.
As for the date, Saturday would be the only logical day, as it gives out of towners a chance to get here, plus the dealer is open as well. Sundays are closed for the dealership.
The AirRiders club has a website: http://www.airriders.ca/ I haven't tried posting or asking anyone on their forum.
I too still think this would be a worthwhile GTG - lets hope it all pans out.








PS: Kevin, hope you noticed I did finally add pics to my post! All for you, buddy. lol


_Modified by ashbinder at 8:05 PM 5-19-2007_


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (neweosowner)*

6 days until the meet. An RSVP would be appropriate if you intend to come. Weather is looking great!


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (neweosowner)*

It looks like I will not be able to attend...too many things to do and no time to do it....







. You guys have fun...maybe next time?...or if you are ever up this way drop me a line. I do know I will be heading to Wetaskiwin for a wedding in early July...that looks like the only planned trip out of the boonies...







.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (neweosowner)*

The plan is to be there unless something unexpected comes up.
Kevin


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (Svenborg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svenborg* »_It looks like I will not be able to attend...too many things to do and no time to do it....







. You guys have fun...maybe next time?...or if you are ever up this way drop me a line. I do know I will be heading to Wetaskiwin for a wedding in early July...that looks like the only planned trip out of the boonies...







.

When we plan our "visit the VW shop" GTG we'll try to find a weekend that works for you too. No one could have expected you to attend...but it sure would have been nice! Until then, have fun and if you find yourself with an hour to spare, perhaps we can meet when you're in Wetaskiwin.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (neweosowner)*

Is the plan to meet at the Devonian Gardens?? If so, some directions or a map would be appreciated, I've never been there, and I don't know my way around Edmonton all that well.
Thanks
Kevin


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (just4fun)*

Let's stick with the plan listed at the top...but I'm open to suggestions on changing it. Maps included in the post.
The problem with the Devonian is that other than getting out of one's car and walking around the garden's, there's not much to do, see, or take pictures of with the car in view. It's a nice place to visit, though, and that's all the excuse I'd need to go. Just wasn't an obvious choice....


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (neweosowner)*

Sorry Arylnn, should have scrolled up before asking dumb questions.
Kevin


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (just4fun)*

I, of course, am in...not sure if I can do all of them, but I can definitely meet at the park for the first part.


----------



## Eismeer Blue (May 29, 2007)

Hello everyone! It took me awhile to register on this site (would not send password to three of my chosen e-mail addresses), but I made it just in time!
This GTG sounds great, I would love to join you. I've had my EOS since April 11/07 and having a great time with it.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (Eismeer Blue)*

First, welcome to the forum Fred! I hope you enjoy the discussions as much as I do.
Second, welcome to the Alberta GTG! The details are at the top of this post; if you have any questions don't hesitate to ask. Otherwise...I look forward to seeing your car on Sunday - and you too I suppose










_Modified by neweosowner at 11:16 PM 5-28-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Eismeer Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eismeer Blue* »_Hello everyone! It took me awhile to register on this site 

Welcome to the forum Fred, it's great to have another local member on board.
See you at the GTG on Sunday, I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.
Kevin


----------



## Eismeer Blue (May 29, 2007)

Thanks Kevin,
I see a sunny high of 28 forecast for Sunday. Perfect weather for a topless drive! Bring your sunscreen.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Eismeer Blue)*

I'll try to remember to throw in my VAG-Com in case anyone is interested.
But I gotta tell you up front, I haven't had a chance to play around with it much. About all I know how to do is an auto scan.
Something we can discuss around the picnic table, maybe figure out a few more features.
Kevin


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Hmm...that would be great Kevin! I've been wondering about how I can get my sunroof and windows coded so they roll down with the keyfob...


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ashbinder)*

OK, hope you are smarter than me, I haven't had much success figuring this thing out. 
See everyone Sunday. Looks like it will be myself and my younger daughter attending. Mom has some kind of home party planned, so this is a great excuse to get the heck outa the house for a few hours.
Kevin


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Whoa...let's not get ahead of ourselves...lol...not a computer engineer here...
Anyways, see you all on Sunday! Guess I might be the only one without a passenger!


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Whoa...let's not get ahead of ourselves...lol...not a computer engineer here...
Anyways, see you all on Sunday! Guess I might be the only one without a passenger! 

Well, I'll bring the computer engineer...that'd be me.







And I too will be without passenger.
See you Sunday.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ashbinder)*

It was great meeting everyone yesterday, and the weather certainly cooperated to make for a most enjoyable cruise.
Here's a couple pics, I'm sure some of the other participants will post better photos over the next few days.
































PS. To those who attended, remember to Instsnt Message me with your e-mail address and I will send you your VAG-COM autoscan file.
Kevin










_Modified by just4fun at 6:13 AM 6-4-2007_


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Thanks for posting the pics Kevin! It was great meeting everyone! On a separate note, it just occured to me that maybe the Bentley manual actually has a section on how to remove the gas pedal...? That would certainly help Bob.


----------



## Eismeer Blue (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*

It was great meeting everyone and it was a great day! Cheryl and I stayed at Elk Island for about an hour and a half at the beach, then I let her drive home!
Here's my contribution to the photos. I thought we should show the one with all of us by our cars.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_ On a separate note, it just occured to me that maybe the Bentley manual actually has a section on how to remove the gas pedal...? That would certainly help Bob.









Geez, aren't we a bunch of rocket scientists















We had the computer right there while discussing it.... sheesh.
I'll look it up and see if I can find anything Bob might find helpful.
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

After mentioning at the get together that I had only ever seen one other Eos on the road (and that was back in Oct / Nov) wouldn't you know it, Monday I spot an Eismer Blue a few blocks from home, and on the way to work today I spotted a Black Eos headed south on the QE2. It never rains it pours.
I think it may have been Arylnn driving this morning, were you south of the Wetaskiwin turn off around 07:30 07:45 this morning? travelling top down.
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_On a separate note, it just occured to me that maybe the Bentley manual actually has a section on how to remove the gas pedal...? That would certainly help Bob.










Bob,
If you happen to pop by the Forum, and are still having trouble removing the cover, let me know, I found the info in the bentley manual
Kevin


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
I think it may have been Arylnn driving this morning, were you south of the Wetaskiwin turn off around 07:30 07:45 this morning? travelling top down.


Guilty as charged. How I missed you...well, it was 7:30 (that late? maybe 7:10?) and I am no morning person.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_
Guilty as charged. How I missed you...well, it was 7:30 (that late? maybe 7:10?) and I am no morning person.

I wasn't in the Eos, I was driving the Dodge Road Slug heading for work.
Kevin


----------



## RehwinkelEOS (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

I have been in Vancouver all week putting up with the rain. Notice that the picture of Fred's and my Eismeer blue seem to be 2 different shades. Sort of noticed it on Sunday but the pictures sort of prove it.
Yeah I still haven't put the gas pedal on. Does Bentley have any hints on how to get that cover off that covers the wiring .


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (RehwinkelEOS)*

Yes, fairly detailed instructions, three pages worth.
I don't think they can be transmitted electronically. I have them printed and will scan and send them to your e-mail in the next day or two as time permits. IM me your e-mail address.
Kevin


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Here's a get together par excellence.
http://www.eos-treffen.de/imag...7.JPG


----------



## RehwinkelEOS (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

We could have done that picture as well but it is tough getting all Canadian owners in one spot


----------



## larocca_x (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi everyone, my girl would like to buy a EOS but she at least wants to see one in person. Is there anyone in Calgary that would be able to show her a EOS. She doesn't have to drive it. She loves my GLI but wants a convertable. so EOS it is.
Thanks
Just IM me if you can.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (larocca_x)*

Welcome to the forum Mike,
There was an owner or two from Calgary visiting the forum occasionally, but I haven't seen any recent posts from them.
Hopefully they will get in touch with you if they are still visiting from time to time.
Kevin


----------



## Eismeer Blue (May 29, 2007)

Is there any chance of one last GTG before winter? It would be great if we could get a number of owners from all over Alberta for a meet towards the end of September.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Eismeer Blue)*

I would certainly try to make it, but I know I'm already busy for the next two weekends (15, 16 and 22, 23).
If there is enough interest, pick a date, and let's give it a go.
Kevin


----------



## Eismeer Blue (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (neweosowner)*

Hello all, I am trying to organize the Second annual Eos meet for Edmonton and area owners for this summer. I have contacted Norden Autohaus to see if they would be interested to take part and have us over and put one of the cars up on a hoist and have a tech available to chat with us.
Last years GTG was fun and the date in June was a nice top down day, so we could try for a day in the latter part of June.
Any interest?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Alberta Eos Forum GTG (Eismeer Blue)*

I'm in if I'm available on the choosen date.
I've changed jobs and now work every second weekend, but if I'm off I'm interested for sure.
Kevin


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

I would like to try and make this years GTG...make it so number 1...


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Svenborg)*

Let's do it Fred! Did Norden mention when the best times were for a tech? Saturday mornings?


----------



## Eismeer Blue (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (ashbinder)*

Hi Mike, Guy from Norden has responded that it is a "great idea" and they would love to sponser the event. I will get a hold of him and find out when a good day for them will be. I should also ask that they contact the owners of the Eos's they have sold once we have set a date, in addition to those we can find on here. I mentioned we were going to try and get at least 10 owners out this year.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Eismeer Blue)*

I assume a GTG for this year has fallen off the map??
Kevin


----------

